# Does oral sex ever get old?



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

It has become harder and harder for me to get the wife off with oral sex. I also have noticed that she just wants to be [email protected]@@@@ more. Is this normal or am I loosing my technique I use to be able to get her off 3-4 times a night now one and done. Oh and we been married 23 years and she is 48.

I am curious on your comments


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have heard that as women age it can become harder to become aroused and reach orgasm.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm 48 and although it doesn't "get old" and feels stunning...it's just that at this age my body is NUTS! I am personally in the middle of menopause, and sometimes I have a monthly cycle--sometimes not--sometimes I'm completely hormonal and cry at EVERYTHING--other times not--sometimes entirely horny--other times not. (I used to be fairly consistent: willingly horny, 3 times a week, and even-keel emotionally.) 

I would suggest two things. First to some degree be patient because I know for a fact it's happening and I can't wait for it to be over myself! So hang in there and it will (I hope) even out in a year or so. Second, I'd say if she's in the mood for one thing over the other--go for what she's craving. Sometimes just the fact you're wanting it can make it all that much better because you mind is "into it."


----------

